
With a King’s Ransom in Cash, Why Is There Still No Buying Spree in the Tech Space Yet? - ashishk
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20090217/with-a-kings-ransom-in-cash-why-is-there-no-buying-spree-in-the-tech-space-yet/
======
pclark
who does she propose the big corps should acquire?

